# freebsd-update seems to have worked BUT



## wonslung (Sep 9, 2009)

i was helping a friend with a setup for a remote server.  The hosting company didn't offer FreeBSD 7.2 but did offer 7.1  I normally build from source when i do my upgrades but was pressed for time so i decided to try /usr/sbin/freebsd-update

It seems to ahve worked, i followed the guide, i recieved no errors, everything SEEMS to have worked yet i still get this in uname -a 

```
7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0:
```


When i checked stuff like.../usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile it shows 7.2

other stuff seems to have worked..
is there a reason this would give an improper kernel name?


----------



## Aprogas (Sep 9, 2009)

When you use freebsd-update(8) to go to a higher release it has more stages than when just applying security patches, I am thinking you forgot some of those stages.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html


----------



## tangram (Sep 9, 2009)

freebsd-update(8) doesn't use supfiles unlike csup(1).

If are using 7.1 and want to upgrade to 7.2 have a read at FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE Announcement namely the FreeBSD Update section.

Also the Handbook's 24.2 FreeBSD Update chapter provides additional information on how to use freebsd-update(8).


----------



## wonslung (Sep 10, 2009)

no, i did it right, i'm positive i did.  I even have all the 7.2 stuff on the system.....I think i narrowed down the issue.  The server had it's own custom kernel.  I've recompiled the kernel and now uname is showing 7.2


----------



## danger@ (Sep 10, 2009)

freebsd-update(8) doesn't support updates of custom kernels.


----------



## wonslung (Sep 10, 2009)

danger@ said:
			
		

> freebsd-update(8) doesn't support updates of custom kernels.



yes, but it didn't give me an error...which is strange.

I followed the steps on this site:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/announce.html


and it worked every step of the way....anyways, i recompiled the kernel and it SEEMS to be correct now.


----------

